# Checkertails - Part 1 - The Legend of the 325th Fighter Group - Free video



## Mysticpuma (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Part 1 of a Two-Part Documentary I have created, detailing the story of the 325th Fighter Group "The Checkertail Clan" who fought in the Mediterranean Theatre of Operations.

This has taken 3-years of research, which has included the discovery of new, never before seen footage and photos supplied by the surviving members of the now Legendary Fighter Group.

Created using WW2 footage, archive photos, the footage and pictures detailed above, as-well as interviews filmed in the US with surviving Veterans, this is Part 1 of a comprehensive history detailing the exploits of "The Checkertail Clan".

You can watch it here:

Checkertails - Part 1 - The Legend of the 325th Fighter Group - Videos by Mysticpuma - Now showing Checkertails Part1 - blip.tv

For more information and if you would like to download a DVD, High-Quality version, please go to this link and follow the instructions.

Links here to "Checkertails" Part 1 of Mysticpuma's Documentary - Topic Powered by Social Strata

Cheers, MP


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2011)

I think someone's posted it here already somewhere.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, good news, Neil! I look forward to watching the completed part 1.


----------



## jetmech (May 2, 2011)

Mysticpuma, we have two aircraft, a P-51 and T-6 dedicated to the checkertail squadron. Both planes have the distinguished checkertail markings. The P-51 is painted and commerates Herschel Green. Please let me know if there is a way to get a copy of the videos. 

JT


----------

